# ••● Art Contest! ☆Grand prize: 2k TBT! ☆WINNERS ANNOUNCED <3333 ●••



## Kammeh (Jan 13, 2015)

*••● Art Contest! ☆Grand prize: 2k TBT! ☆WINNERS ANNOUNCED <3333 ●••*

☆ Hello! I've been wanting some art but am rarely ever able to get any because everyone here is so talented that their slots fill up so quickly. qvq"
☆ So, I decided to hold an art contest!
☆ Here's how it will work~
☆ There will be 2 large prizes and 1 grand prize. My 3 favorite pieces of art will be ranked 1st, 2nd, and 3rd depending on what order I like them most.
☆ There will also be 3 more smaller prizes. Every piece of art that is entered will be put into a raffle to win the smaller prizes after I have chosen my 3 favorites.

☆ How to enter~
I'm looking for art of my OC that represents me, or art of my boyfriend and I.
Refs: 



Spoiler

















☆ (credit to Zane and Allison for the couple drawings)


☆ Prizes~

☆ Large prizes:
1st place ~ 2k TBT
2nd place ~ 1k TBT
3rd place ~ 1k TBT

☆ Small prizes:
350 TBT ~ x3

Q&A
Q: Does the art have to be good?
A: You don't have to be a professional at art to enter. However, stick figures and drawings that show absolutely no effort whatsoever will not be accepted.

Q: Can the art be pixels?
A: All types of art will be accepted -- sketches, chibis, traditional art, and, yes, pixels.

Q: Is there a limit to how many drawings we can do?
A: No, there is no limit. But, you're only allowed to win one grand prize and one raffle prize. Obviously, the more drawings you enter, the higher chance you have at winning a prize! 
To make things fair, all your entries must be somewhat different. For example, you can't enter a sketch then enter the finished picture of the sketch to equal two entries. You'd have to choose between entering the sketch or the finished picture.

☆ Good luck!
☆ Ending date is February 5th.



Spoiler: Entries!



By: sheepie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



By: WoolenMittens




By: LanceTheTurtle









By: roroselle









By: Autem









By: mayormanda





By: Bunnee





By: ninapanda





By: Jeff THE Best





By: buuunii





By: Yuelia


----------



## sej (Jan 13, 2015)

I would love to enter! <3
But I have questions
1. Does the art have to be like 'good'? As I'm not really that good
2. Can the art be pixels?


----------



## Kammeh (Jan 13, 2015)

Sej said:


> I would love to enter! <3
> But I have questions
> 1. Does the art have to be like 'good'? As I'm not really that good
> 2. Can the art be pixels?



1. Nope! As long as your art isn't stick figures or anything, you can enter. cx
2. Yes, any type of art is fine, including pixels. ^-^


----------



## sej (Jan 13, 2015)

Kammeh said:


> 1. Nope! As long as your art isn't stick figures or anything, you can enter. cx
> 2. Yes, any type of art is fine, including pixels. ^-^



Cool! Ty!
I will be entering then c:


----------



## Kammeh (Jan 13, 2015)

Sej said:


> Cool! Ty!
> I will be entering then c:



Yay! <3


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jan 13, 2015)

best of luck to you <3


----------



## Kammeh (Jan 13, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> best of luck to you <3



Thanks qvq!


----------



## lazuli (Jan 13, 2015)

yoooooooooooo


----------



## buuunii (Jan 13, 2015)

Is there a limit of how many entries (drawings) we can do?


----------



## Kammeh (Jan 13, 2015)

buuunii said:


> Is there a limit of how many entries (drawings) we can do?



Ooh, good question. No, there isn't a limit~


----------



## Kammeh (Jan 13, 2015)

Bump~


----------



## Mango (Jan 13, 2015)

does she ahve to wear that outfit?


----------



## Kammeh (Jan 13, 2015)

Mango said:


> does she ahve to wear that outfit?


Well, yeah. x'D I don't really have any alternative outfits for my OC. What's wrong with her outfit?


----------



## Zane (Jan 14, 2015)

Heyoo, good luck with your contest! Seeing this reminded me that I forgot to give you the transparent version of the art :0 so here it is if you need it
http://i.imgur.com/fwjFsXM.png
also bump. B)


----------



## sheepie (Jan 14, 2015)

Couldn't resist.. Here's my entry! <333 hope you like it hehe

edit; omg i messed up the eye colors lemme fix that..
editedit; fixed~



Spoiler


----------



## doveling (Jan 14, 2015)

might enter if i have time :>!
until then, luckies!


----------



## Kammeh (Jan 14, 2015)

Zane said:


> Heyoo, good luck with your contest! Seeing this reminded me that I forgot to give you the transparent version of the art :0 so here it is if you need it
> http://i.imgur.com/fwjFsXM.png
> also bump. B)


Ooo, thank you! ;v; <3



sheepie said:


> Couldn't resist.. Here's my entry! <333 hope you like it hehe
> 
> edit; omg i messed up the eye colors lemme fix that..
> editedit; fixed~
> ...



Ohmygosh, that is so cuuuuteee !
Look at the eyes!!! *v* And the background is so detailed!
Thank you for entering!! <3



poppet said:


> might enter if i have time :>!
> until then, luckies!


(I sure hope you do, your art is adorbs uvu)
Thank you!


----------



## Mango (Jan 14, 2015)

oh nothings wrong! i was just wondering if she had multiple outfits x)


----------



## Kammeh (Jan 14, 2015)

Mango said:


> oh nothings wrong! i was just wondering if she had multiple outfits x)



Ohhh, mkay ;v; I misunderstood.


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 14, 2015)

okok, i'm gonna enter! i'll just need a lot of time bc i normally suck with couple requests and i wanna make this good ;w; tysm for doing this <333


----------



## Kammeh (Jan 14, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> okok, i'm gonna enter! i'll just need a lot of time bc i normally suck with couple requests and i wanna make this good ;w; tysm for doing this <333


Yay! <3
I'm going to leave the contest open for at least 2-3 weeks so feel free to take your time! qvq


----------



## WoolenMittens (Jan 14, 2015)

*ANIMATRONIC SCREECH HEARD IN THE DISTANCE, SLOWLY APPROACHING ALONG WITH THUNDER OF FOOTSTEPS*
allo
i would like to enter
i shall draw your character single
yes yes
i cannot draw couples
ilyseeyoulater


----------



## WoolenMittens (Jan 14, 2015)

*chants spell*
ENTRICUS VITRICUS


----------



## Kammeh (Jan 14, 2015)

WoolenMittens said:


> *chants spell*
> ENTRICUS VITRICUS
> 
> View attachment 80767



That was fast :00
Ooo, I love the blushies <3
Are those cat ears?! OMG. xD Cute idea. Thanks for entering!


----------



## WoolenMittens (Jan 14, 2015)

Yeee kitty ears c: I've adjusted to a new blush type  [i'm inspired by a fellow tbter~
I can't wait to see the rest of the people enter :O


----------



## Kammeh (Jan 14, 2015)

Bump!


----------



## Kammeh (Jan 15, 2015)

Bump!


----------



## Kammeh (Jan 15, 2015)

Boop ;v;


----------



## Kammeh (Jan 16, 2015)

Bomp~


----------



## Kammeh (Jan 16, 2015)

Bump qvq


----------



## WoolenMittens (Jan 16, 2015)

free bump for a kawaii person like you before i collapse from the light-headedness
my eyes are burning


----------



## Kammeh (Jan 16, 2015)

WoolenMittens said:


> free bump for a kawaii person like you before i collapse from the light-headedness
> my eyes are burning



Omgg xDD Thank you for the bump ovo


----------



## Kammeh (Jan 17, 2015)

Bump!


----------



## roroselle (Jan 17, 2015)

o0oo i'll work on something :3


----------



## Kammeh (Jan 17, 2015)

roroselle said:


> o0oo i'll work on something :3



Awesome, I look forward to it!! qvq


----------



## Kammeh (Jan 17, 2015)

Bump!


----------



## samsquared (Jan 18, 2015)

I am missing my show right now, so I will only comment that I had fun drawing this and your OCs are cute. <3


Spoiler: entry


----------



## Kammeh (Jan 18, 2015)

LanceTheTurtle said:


> I am missing my show right now, so I will only comment that I had fun drawing this and your OCs are cute. <3
> 
> 
> Spoiler: entry



Oh goshhhh asdfghjkl---<3333
That is just
A m a z i n g
Thank you for entering ;///; <3
(It's so perfect //sCREAMSSS <3)


----------



## samsquared (Jan 18, 2015)

Kammeh said:


> Oh goshhhh asdfghjkl---<3333
> That is just
> A m a z i n g
> Thank you for entering ;///; <3
> (It's so perfect //sCREAMSSS <3)



Thanks for the compliment! and for making the contest, lol <33 
I'm glad you like it~! being looked at that way is a crazy good feeling. Everyone should get to feel that at some point. <33


----------



## Kammeh (Jan 18, 2015)

Bumping <3


----------



## Kammeh (Jan 18, 2015)

Bump ^^


----------



## Kammeh (Jan 19, 2015)

Bump before bed uvu


----------



## Kammeh (Jan 19, 2015)

Good morning bump! c:


----------



## Mango (Jan 19, 2015)

bump


----------



## g u m m i (Jan 19, 2015)

I will most likely start this and then put it off, so I'm a maybe.


----------



## Kammeh (Jan 19, 2015)

Mango said:


> bump


Ty ;v;


FuzzyBengal247 said:


> I will most likely start this and then put it off, so I'm a maybe.


I hope you do! There's still over 2 weeks to enter, so you should have plenty of time! uvu


----------



## Kammeh (Jan 19, 2015)

Bump -- added a Q&A cx


----------



## Kammeh (Jan 20, 2015)

Good morning bump~


----------



## Kammeh (Jan 20, 2015)

Bump!


----------



## Kammeh (Jan 20, 2015)

Boop.


----------



## Kammeh (Jan 21, 2015)

ohai


----------



## roroselle (Jan 21, 2015)

I finished my submission!
I really hope you like it :3
It was fun to draw~





​


----------



## Kammeh (Jan 22, 2015)

roroselle said:


> I finished my submission!
> I really hope you like it :3
> It was fun to draw~
> 
> ...



Sorry for the late reply, I've been busy </3
Anyway, this is too cute! I love it! ;///; 
The little hearts are adorableeee c': Omg. <3 Thank you for entering!


----------



## Rei Kisaragi (Jan 22, 2015)

I think I'll enter :3


----------



## Kammeh (Jan 22, 2015)

Rei Kisaragi said:


> I think I'll enter :3



I would love if you did! nvn


----------



## roroselle (Jan 22, 2015)

Kammeh said:


> Sorry for the late reply, I've been busy </3
> Anyway, this is too cute! I love it! ;///;
> The little hearts are adorableeee c': Omg. <3 Thank you for entering!



Glad you love it!!
Thanks for holding the contest c:


----------



## Kammeh (Jan 22, 2015)

roroselle said:


> Glad you love it!!
> Thanks for holding the contest c:



Aww, you're welcome. ; v ;


----------



## Kammeh (Jan 23, 2015)

Bump before bed ;v;


----------



## Autem (Jan 23, 2015)

Here's my entry! (I actually did 2)

View attachment 81685
Ehh...this one didn't go too well, so I did another one.

View attachment 81686

Hope you like it!


----------



## Kammeh (Jan 23, 2015)

Autem said:


> Here's my entry! (I actually did 2)
> 
> View attachment 81685
> Ehh...this one didn't go too well, so I did another one.
> ...



Yayyy, more entries ^0^ <3 These are really cute, aww! Especially the first one. nvn Thank you for joining my contest~ will update the first page with your entries later today since I have to go to art class in a bit.


----------



## Rei Kisaragi (Jan 23, 2015)

I hope I can do a entry before it ends TT^TT I can draw on Monday.... So I can get it on the 26th I guess. But I still have the winner of the art auction to do.... But I will enter since I still have around 11 days to finish it as well as emmatheweirdo's so I should be able to do it ^^


----------



## miaou (Jan 23, 2015)

Hi! I finally got around to finishing my entry, I really need some TBT.


Spoiler







full view version here
transparent version here

This was fun to draw! You two are very cute!~ ✿


----------



## Kammeh (Jan 23, 2015)

mayormanda said:


> Hi! I finally got around to finishing my entry, I really need some TBT.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



oMGGGGG
this is fANTASTIC
everything is perfect! Look at those flower headbands, omg they're sooo cute. <33 Thank you for entering!!!


----------



## miaou (Jan 23, 2015)

Glad you like!! Thank you!


----------



## classically.trained (Jan 24, 2015)

Ok, I just wanted to pop in and say that mayormanda's pic is like the most adorable thing I've ever seen. lol. Good luck with the rest of your contest!


----------



## Kammeh (Jan 24, 2015)

IKR? ^
Bumping nvn/


----------



## Kammeh (Jan 24, 2015)

Boop nvn


----------



## Kammeh (Jan 25, 2015)

Bamp cx


----------



## Kammeh (Jan 26, 2015)

Boop


----------



## Kammeh (Jan 27, 2015)

Bump! c'x


----------



## Kammeh (Jan 29, 2015)

Bloop~


----------



## Kammeh (Jan 29, 2015)

Bump nvn


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 29, 2015)

Bump for the great art


----------



## Kammeh (Jan 29, 2015)

*Evee said:


> Bump for the great art



<33
Bump!


----------



## Kammeh (Jan 30, 2015)

Bump~


----------



## roroselle (Jan 30, 2015)

bootybuuuump! haha


----------



## Kammeh (Jan 31, 2015)

roroselle said:


> bootybuuuump! haha



Tysm c':

Bump ;3;


----------



## piichinu (Jan 31, 2015)

What stuff do you guys like?


----------



## Kammeh (Jan 31, 2015)

Bunnee said:


> What stuff do you guys like?



Well, he's really obsessed with music, metal and rock are really the only genres he'll listen to, though. I'm into music as well, but I'm not as picky as he is x'D I like all types.
We also like a lot of the same TV shows and anime. c'x
Oh, and he has a yorkie and we both loooove her, she's the cutest thing ever. ;0; <3 We're dog lovers <3
Hopefully this is helpful.. :'D


----------



## piichinu (Jan 31, 2015)

What color is this yorkie, and what gender?


----------



## Kammeh (Jan 31, 2015)

Bunnee said:


> What color is this yorkie, and what gender?



It's a girl. cx If I had a picture of her I'd show you, but sadly I don't. I found this on the internet and it looks a lot like her:


----------



## piichinu (Jan 31, 2015)

Okay thanks so much!


----------



## Kammeh (Jan 31, 2015)

Bunnee said:


> Okay thanks so much!



No problem. ^^/


----------



## Kammeh (Feb 1, 2015)

Bump before bed~


----------



## Kammeh (Feb 1, 2015)

Bump nvn/


----------



## Kammeh (Feb 1, 2015)

Boop. c:" Thinking about extending the end date since I haven't gotten as many entries as I hoped and there's only a few days left...


----------



## piichinu (Feb 1, 2015)

You'll be getting one from me soon


----------



## piichinu (Feb 1, 2015)

FULL http://sta.sh/0rtfdxnn5af


----------



## Kammeh (Feb 2, 2015)

Bunnee said:


> meh, I might make it better :/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMGGGG, that is too adorable! ;///; <333 I love the way you draw hair and eyes. You did an amazing job, thank you for entering!!


----------



## Kammeh (Feb 2, 2015)

Bumpy~


----------



## Kammeh (Feb 3, 2015)

Bump <:


----------



## Kammeh (Feb 3, 2015)

Bumpppp


----------



## ninapanda (Feb 3, 2015)

i really want to enter but idk i'll have my laptop in time ;v;


----------



## Kammeh (Feb 3, 2015)

ninapanda said:


> i really want to enter but idk i'll have my laptop in time ;v;



Let me know if you need more time. I was thinking about extending the giveaway by a few more days anyway. ^^


----------



## ninapanda (Feb 3, 2015)

Kammeh said:


> Let me know if you need more time. I was thinking about extending the giveaway by a few more days anyway. ^^



aw that would be so nice of you! ;w; really i'll try to do it as fast as i can (and if schoolwork lets me) haha c:


----------



## Kammeh (Feb 4, 2015)

Bump!! ;v;


----------



## Kammeh (Feb 4, 2015)

Bump ;o;


----------



## roroselle (Feb 5, 2015)

i'm gonna do another piece just cuzzzz this time not chibi haha
i'll start on it after this stupid discussion post hw:3


----------



## ninapanda (Feb 5, 2015)

omg its 5 feb ill try to be done as fast as i can, i just really want to draw your request~


----------



## ninapanda (Feb 5, 2015)

here's the wip! haha hope i can still participate ;v; (i took the pic with paint it screws up the resolution...)


----------



## roroselle (Feb 5, 2015)

here's my other entry :3
i experimented with lighting~


----------



## ninapanda (Feb 5, 2015)

roroselle said:


> here's my other entry :3
> i experimented with lighting~



wow, that's so v cute! im still finishing mine haha ^^


----------



## roroselle (Feb 5, 2015)

ninapanda said:


> wow, that's so v cute! im still finishing mine haha ^^



cant wait to see it :3
and thanks <3


----------



## ninapanda (Feb 5, 2015)

​ok here are my entries c: i made one with flowers, but i'm not sure i like it v much... im not 100% satisfied with them since the hair and clothes need more definition, but oh well ~

hope you like them ;o;!! also everyone's drawings are so beautiful and colorful c:


----------



## deerui (Feb 5, 2015)

oh no! I wanted to enter but I lost the pot and now that I found it, It's February 5th cries​


----------



## Kammeh (Feb 5, 2015)

roroselle said:


> here's my other entry :3
> i experimented with lighting~





ninapanda said:


> ​ok here are my entries c: i made one with flowers, but i'm not sure i like it v much... im not 100% satisfied with them since the hair and clothes need more definition, but oh well ~
> 
> hope you like them ;o;!! also everyone's drawings are so beautiful and colorful c:



GUYSSSSS OMG THESE ARE SO BEAUTIFUL <3 n////n 
//tearsofhappiness



deerui said:


> oh no! I wanted to enter but I lost the pot and now that I found it, It's February 5th cries​



I extended the end date to the 7th, hopefully you'll have enough time to enter now! <3


----------



## roroselle (Feb 5, 2015)

omg nina, that is a beautiful painting <3

and im glad you like kammeh :3


----------



## Mango (Feb 5, 2015)

OH SWEET JESUS I FINALLY GOT MY PEN TODAY AND I THOUGHT IT ENDED BUT YOU EXTENDED IT THANK YOU


----------



## ninapanda (Feb 5, 2015)

ohh thank you! well since you extended it i'll add more detail c:


----------



## Jeff THE Best (Feb 5, 2015)

I'm thinking of entering. I am drawing it right now. I hope I will finish in time.


----------



## deerui (Feb 5, 2015)

THANK OMG


----------



## Kammeh (Feb 6, 2015)

Bump : D


----------



## Kammeh (Feb 6, 2015)

Boop qvq


----------



## Jeff THE Best (Feb 6, 2015)

Here is mine...



I hope you like it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

It was drawn by hand on paper by the way.


----------



## Kammeh (Feb 6, 2015)

Jeff THE Best said:


> Here is mine...
> 
> View attachment 83580
> 
> ...



OMGGG! That was drawn on paper? No way! It looks so great!!! <333 (Love how you put his yorkie in it too ^^) Thank you for entering!


----------



## Kammeh (Feb 7, 2015)

Boop qvq


----------



## Kammeh (Feb 7, 2015)

Ends tonight at 12pm EST~


----------



## Kammeh (Feb 7, 2015)

Bump ^^


----------



## Kammeh (Feb 7, 2015)

Bump~


----------



## buuunii (Feb 7, 2015)

I WONT MAKE IT NUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Kammeh (Feb 7, 2015)

buuunii said:


> I WONT MAKE IT NUUUUUUUUUU



Nooo, really? D'; I can extend another day if that will help???!! I want to make sure everyone who wants to enter is able to ; - ;!


----------



## milkyi (Feb 7, 2015)

I'd love to enter but it would take me a day to finish your art oh well... ;-;
 Unless I get Kale to help me lol.


----------



## buuunii (Feb 7, 2015)

Kammeh said:


> Nooo, really? D'; I can extend another day if that will help???!! I want to make sure everyone who wants to enter is able to ; - ;!



I'll get home around 11 so I'll try to hurry ;3;


----------



## Kammeh (Feb 7, 2015)

Yuelia said:


> I'd love to enter but it would take me a day to finish your art oh well... ;-;



Omggg ;x;
Since you and buuunii still wanna enter, I'll extend ONE MORE DAY c'x

- - - Post Merge - - -



buuunii said:


> I'll get home around 11 so I'll try to hurry ;3;



Alright !! You don't have to rush though, because I'm giving ya one more day nvn


----------



## milkyi (Feb 7, 2015)

Kammeh said:


> Omggg ;x;
> Since you and buuunii still wanna enter, I'll extend ONE MORE DAY c'x
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Aww thanks! <3 c:


----------



## buuunii (Feb 7, 2015)

(ノಠ益ಠ)ノ彡┻━┻ ITS THE MONTH OF LOVE AND I WANNA GIVE LOVE AHHHHH


----------



## milkyi (Feb 7, 2015)

buuunii said:


> (ノಠ益ಠ)ノ彡┻━┻ ITS THE MONTH OF LOVE AND I WANNA GIVE LOVE AHHHHH



Woah O-o Girl calm yo self


----------



## Kammeh (Feb 7, 2015)

Yuelia said:


> Aww thanks! <3 c:


No problem at all! >v<



buuunii said:


> (ノಠ益ಠ)ノ彡┻━┻ ITS THE MONTH OF LOVE AND I WANNA GIVE LOVE AHHHHH




x'D Best comment ever. <33


----------



## samsquared (Feb 8, 2015)

Hi. I was bored so I entered again.


Spoiler: derp











personally i like the other one better but this one might be suited to your tastes~


----------



## Kammeh (Feb 8, 2015)

LanceTheTurtle said:


> Hi. I was bored so I entered again.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: derp
> ...



GAAAAHH, IT'S ADORABLE! Omg! How are you so awesome at art??? ;0;
I lovedlovedloved your first entry, and I love this one as well! nvn


----------



## Jeff THE Best (Feb 8, 2015)

What program does everyone use... I do mine on paper, but compared to other people, it doesn't really look good. My colours aren't dark enough.


----------



## ninapanda (Feb 8, 2015)

Jeff THE Best said:


> What program does everyone use... I do mine on paper, but compared to other people, it doesn't really look good. My colours aren't dark enough.



paint tool sai, photoshop.... you'd have to buy a tablet to draw on it, though


----------



## buuunii (Feb 8, 2015)

Spoiler











/runs away


----------



## ninapanda (Feb 8, 2015)

buuunii said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



omg thats so cute ;u;


----------



## milkyi (Feb 8, 2015)

Spoiler









 I only did your Oc, I hope thats okay


----------



## Kammeh (Feb 8, 2015)

Jeff THE Best said:


> What program does everyone use... I do mine on paper, but compared to other people, it doesn't really look good. My colours aren't dark enough.


Shshsh, it doesn't matter, your entry was still wonderful. <3



buuunii said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THE POSE IS SO PERFECT <333
//dies from the cuteness



Yuelia said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yesyesyes, that's totally okay! ;v; It looks sooooo cute! Omg. <3

-----

This ends in a couple hours :0


----------



## samsquared (Feb 8, 2015)

buuunii said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*cries*
wow you wow i wow
this is perfect... <3

And thank you so much for the compliments, kammeh, you are making me blush
i am gushing with lovey dovey feelings right now... it must be february.

Good luck, everyone!


----------



## Kammeh (Feb 9, 2015)

Alright, this has ended! >v< I will be announcing the winners later today. c':


----------



## milkyi (Feb 9, 2015)

OuO Can't wait! <3


----------



## Jeff THE Best (Feb 9, 2015)

The suspense! Noooooooo! So..... Hard...... To..... Wait....


----------



## milkyi (Feb 9, 2015)

Jeff THE Best said:


> The suspense! Noooooooo! So..... Hard...... To..... Wait....



Tell me about it


----------



## Kammeh (Feb 9, 2015)

-- WINNERS!!! --

1st place: mayormanda!





This piece is so beautiful, omfg. I love how we both have our arms around each other. And the fact that he's sorta smirking while I kiss him is so hilarious because that is totally something he would do c'x I showed him the entries and we both agreed that this picture is our very favorite. <333 

2nd place: LanceTheTurtle!




When I saw this entry, I literally sat here and fangirled for well over twenty minutes. x'D It made me feel so asdfghjkl <3 I can't even describe how amazing this picture is. It's simple but beautiful in so many ways. <33333

3rd place: buuunii!




Gosh, this picture makes me smile everytime I look at it. c'x It's just so adorable! As I already said, I'm in love with the pose <333 This is an amazing work of chibi art and I lovelovelove it so very much.

Onto the raffle winners!!!~

1. roroselle
2. Bunnee
3. Jeff THE Beast

Congratulations guys!!!
Thank you to everyone who entered. Just because I didn't pick you to be in the top three doesn't mean I don't like your art. In fact, I love every piece of art that was entered and I will treasure these drawings forever <3333

I will be sending out the prizes as soon as I can! ^^


----------



## samsquared (Feb 9, 2015)

OH MY GOD
OH MY GOD
THANK YOU SO MUCH 
THE SMILE ON MY FACE IS SO BIG I CAN LITERALLY BARELY SEE THROUGH MY HAPPY TEARS EYELASHES 
I'm so surprised, but very happy! I can really say this raised my confidence! I am so glad you liked my picture and I'm so happy to be second place~!! <3333 Thank you so much, Kammeh~!
I can't wait until mayormanda sees this!


----------



## Kammeh (Feb 9, 2015)

LanceTheTurtle said:


> OH MY GOD
> OH MY GOD
> THANK YOU SO MUCH
> THE SMILE ON MY FACE IS SO BIG I CAN LITERALLY BARELY SEE THROUGH MY HAPPY TEARS EYELASHES
> ...




Awww! You're so very welcome <333 Your other entry was super wonderful as well. c'''': I'm seriously so jealous of your art u v u
Thank you for entering my contest :'D


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Feb 9, 2015)

cries i never got to finish my entry ;w;


----------



## Jeff THE Best (Feb 10, 2015)

Thank you!  Congratz everyone! (Is that what they say when they're happy for someone? I'm not sure.)


----------



## Emzy (Feb 10, 2015)

Wahhhh COngratz to everyone DD


----------



## MindlessPatch (Feb 10, 2015)

Congratulations to all the winners! All the entries look absolutely gorgeous! ^^


----------



## roroselle (Feb 11, 2015)

congrats to everyone!i agree, all entries were beauts<3


----------



## buuunii (Feb 11, 2015)

I FORGOT TO POST HERE AHH THANK UOU SO MUCH THIS IS AMAZING
I WON SONETHING
I LIKE TP THANK MY FAMILY
MY FRIEND. THE TBT GODS
AAHHHHH


----------

